# spray gun or airbrush for model cars?



## xHibarix (Mar 10, 2014)

which would be best to get? and does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

A spray gun is sorta overkill. Air brush is the preference. Look for a brand that you can get parts for at your local hobby shop. You can get an idea of different brands and styles from an online supplier, like http://www.bearair.com/ Paasche, Badger are the standards, that are found at hobby stores and craft stores. 
You could also look to ebay for deals.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Buy a NAME BRAND airbrush... Paasche, Badger, Iwata, etc. You won't regret it. They all make inexpensive, basic models, all the way up to some really expensive jobs. Consider you will need an air source too, so a compressor/airbrush combo may be the way to go.

I bought this set up a few years ago (was $189 then) and it is great. I've been airbrushing for 40 years and wanted something simple and compact.

http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/iwrecraisywi.html


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Unless you're doing 1:1 scale  stick with an airbrush and practice with it before you do you're good model. All good recommendations above.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You probably want a single-action airbrush if you're starting out. Double-action can be a bit tricky until you get used to it.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Actually, if the colors you want are available using rattlecan spray paint is a good option for model cars. I am basically a model plane builder and have owned airbrushes since the 1960's. They are great for painting camo schemes. But I have gotten better results on cars where there usually only one or two colors involved with canned spray paint. Unless you do a full breakdown cleaning of your airbrush almost always a little fleck of a previous color finds it's way onto the surface of your car model


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

A spray gun, is WAY more then you'll EVER need! I can say, I've got an Air Brush, From Badger, I've also got a Sand Blaster, also from Badger, and a Small air brush "sized" spray gun, it sprays no more then 2 ounces at a time, to less amounts (doesn't require large amounts of paint) this gun made by American Pneumatic. All 3 are currently ran off my Montgomery Wards 45 PSI compressor! (Yeah, I know its old.....) I have to say it runs and performs VERY well!


----------

